# Just a little mouse...



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Just want to show off one of the 9 mice, I am sending over to the UK this weekend.
He is chocolate satin texel. Longhaired version of the *dominant* astrex gene.
So not that recessive gene, that is floating around in the UK at the moment, being passed off as being astrex :lol:


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

He is very nice.
I am not sure why it matters if a gene is dominant or recessive though.
Some colours are recessive to others, but they breed true.
Coats are the same surely? Or am i missing something?
Astrex, Curly, Shirley Temple mouse. Who cares what the gene is or what name it is given. The curly coats are cute


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> So not that recessive gene, that is floating around in the UK at the moment, being passed off as being astrex


You're wrong. Astrex is a variety name, not a gene name. The dominant gene to which you refer is Re, called "rex". Therefore the variety "astrex" can be caused by both recessive and dominant genes. We have both in the UK.


----------

